# Windows 8 sound



## wok951 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello. I have a dual boot with 7 and 8. As of right now they are both working fine. For some reason though Windows 8 will not play sound out of my laptop speakers. Although it won't do this, it will play through headphones or if I use a HDMI hookup with my TV. Now when I go to my windows 7 partition it will play sound out of the speakers. Would anyone know what tthe cause of this would be. Thanks in advanced.


----------

